
Wire (E2EE IM and Voip) Now on Linux - Siimteller
https://wire.com/download
======
watchdogtimer
This looks like a great service, but I have to wonder how long it will be
around if it's completely free, fully encrypted, and there's no ads.

~~~
Borating
Vendor lock in. I will not touch any IM services that is not completly open
(client and server) and federated. I am looking for matrix.org that uses Olm
[1] for E2E encryption.

[1] [https://matrix.org/git/olm](https://matrix.org/git/olm)

